# Is she mixed or just have a smaller head?



## Ericastinnett84 (Jul 18, 2017)

I was wondering if you thought my puppy was mixed or does she just have a smaller head then your average Pitbull? The vet told me that she was mixed that is why I'm wondering.. I 'll love her either way.. I'm just curious for future references


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Although there is no way to be certain, if it was an APBT you would know it because it would come with it's pedigree papers that showed it's lineage. Without the lineage it is a anyone's guess what the mix might be. 
You will never know it's breed but you know that you love it and that is all that matters.

Joe


----------



## Sherlock (Dec 29, 2015)

Ericastinnett84 said:


> I was wondering if you thought my puppy was mixed or does she just have a smaller head then your average Pitbull? The vet told me that she was mixed that is why I'm wondering.. I 'll love her either way.. I'm just curious for future references


I rescued a dog that supposedly was a staff mix. Did a DNA test for fun and turned out he's a purebred AmStaff. He's very lean and muscular, also with a smaller longer face. Not the bulky heavy type most people associate with pits

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

DNA tests are inaccurate as almost all bull breeds share similar markers.


----------



## Sherlock (Dec 29, 2015)

EckoMac said:


> DNA tests are inaccurate as almost all bull breeds share similar markers.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sherlock (Dec 29, 2015)

Definitely a terrier though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

